# Welcome to Chloe! PLEASE READ ME FIRST!



## Addy

Welcome to the intoxicating world of Chloe! To make your visit here much more enjoyable, please take the time to read this thread as it contains details about how the Chloe forum is set up and great information for those new to Chloe.

We also have Terms and Rules for the Purse Forum so please read those right away to ensure that your stay here is trouble-free.





						Terms and rules
					

You must agree to these terms and rules before using the site.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




If you have any questions at any time, please feel free to PM me.

Happy reading!


----------



## Addy

The Chloe forum is set up in the following manner:

*Main Forum* (that you are viewing this thread on) which contains stickies at the top on:

Welcome to Chloe! PLEASE READ ME FIRST!
Chloe Chatty Cathy Clubhouse Chatroom
Chloe Family Photo Album (let's see your entire  collection!)
Celebrities and their Chloe's ~ PHOTOS ONLY ~
*Chloe Reference Library* (link is located at the top right of the page) which contains stickies on:

Welcome to the Chloe Reference Library!
HOW TO Protect, Condition or Treat Your Chloe
HOW TO CLEAN Your Chloe (lining, pen marks,  stains)
IDENTIFY This Chloe (color, style, year,  price, etc.)
CHAT about Reference Threads
The rest of the threads are dedicated to pics of Chloe colours and styles - please note that they are for pics only, no chatter please.

*Chloe Shopping* (link is located at the top right of the page) which contains stickies on:

Master List of Authentic Online Etailers for Chloe NO CHATTER
Authenticate This Chloe >> Please read the rules & use the format in post #1
Chloe Sales/Deals/eBay/Bonanzle or Other Finds - Please read post #1 FIRST


----------



## Addy

*Do a Search*

Don't be scared of using the Search feature so you can find out if there is information already available BEFORE you post a new thread. You are welcome to post in threads already started.

If you cannot find what you are looking for and need to post a thread, please make your thread title specific and descriptive. Titles that are too general like "Help" or "New Bag" will not assist others when they do a search.

Please note that if a new thread is created and the exact inquiry appears several times in a search, you will be asked to conduct a search and the thread will be subsequently closed.


----------



## Addy

*There is NO buying/selling/trading or soliciting for such allowed on tPF. If you are found to be doing so, your membership may be revoked. Additionally, you cannot offer to buy a bag for someone else.*

Please do a search of completed listings on eBay to determine how to price your bag or your own judgment to determine how much you should pay for a specific bag.

If it appears that you may be soliciting for sales, a reminder may be posted on your thread and it may be closed.

Buying/Selling on tPF

    * Public selling/buying/trading is not permitted. Threads of WTS or WTB nature will be locked or deleted.
    * Soliciting your items for sale via Private Messages is prohibited.
    * Linking your own auctions is not permitted, in posts, signatures or otherwise. This includes eBay, eCrater, iOffer and other auction-type sites.

Promoting your business & listings

    * Store/business promotions in form of signature or profile links are only permitted for well established members with 500+ posts and 3+ months of membership.
    * Soliciting via Private Messages or spamming the forums with links to your business is prohibited.
    * For advertising opportunities, please contact an Administrator.

Breaking any of the above listed forum rules can result in the loss of posting privileges and loss of your Purse Forum account. We also reserve the right to ban any user, at any time, and for any reason. The administrators frequently review forum messages for those that are in violation of PF rules. Any messages found to be in violation will be deleted without warning or explanation. We reserve the right to edit, reprint, distribute, or delete any posting for any reason and without prior notification or explanation to the author.


----------

